# Billing for Peer to Peer reviews



## nkoons (Jun 3, 2013)

Some of our providers have had to speak directly with insurance companies in order to get certatin tests covered and they are asking if there is a code that we can bill for a Peer to Peer review. Please let me know if anyone has any information about this.


----------



## sheardmd (Jun 7, 2013)

Our physicians do these all the time, but we do not bill anything for them.


----------

